# Plowing for a Town (Long Island)



## jturbo86 (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been interested in earning some extra income ever since I purchased a house to help pay the bills since my wife is currently ill and is temporarly unable to work. I do have some experience plowing parking lots but i'm looking for more information about getting a contract with the town of brookhaven. 

A few questions I have are:

Who do I contact about getting a contract?

Am I guaranteed a contract? 

How do they determine pay?

Who contacts you and when if your service is needed?

Thank you for any information you guys can give me Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll try to help, even though I'm not from same country, although I can answer a few of those
Don't know, the town maybe
no
by your contract terms(maybe size of equipment & experiance matter)
no one, your contract tells you when to go out I'd imagine

My advice.....go out & do your friends & family to get more experiance, then look into making it a buiseness that is insured so you can offer your services to others including the town.

Queston, do you even have a truck & or plow?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Where are you on the island? Do you already have a plow?


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

Some of the high cost item you will need to start a plow "business" are:
4x4 truck + plow 
Salt spreader
Work lights
Amber emergency strobe light 
Insurance
24hr service


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

you will probably be better off finding a couple of small commercial lots like gas station or small stores,
I have never worked for the town but you will never get rich working for the man .


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

A lot of my buddies plow for the town of islip and brookhaven as they are drillers and such so when snow flies they aren't working. Its actually a good gig from what I understand. You don't have to have amazing equip because if it breaks you just get off the clock and go home. They are always using the excuse of being shorthanded as to why the roads suck so id say yes you will get a contract. go to town hall and ask about what you need to do. Very simple. They call you and tell you when to go check in and go out. No, you wont get rich but its a nice added income for a lower stress level of plowing. No deadlines, no owners busting balls ect!! No you don't need a sander, but yes you need insurance. Payments takes 30 days or so but it always comes. Good luck. 

Where on the Island?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm looking for drivers/trucks and have plenty of guaranteed work...do you have a truck/plow? You can send me a Private Message with a way to get in touch with you, but I think you have to have so many posts (maybe 5 posts) before you can do so, if I remember correctly.


----------



## jturbo86 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey Dave, im looking into purchasing a truck and plow now. I'm extremely reliable and have an excellent work history. I'm looking into something older and reliable. I have a lot of mechanical experience so if it's not reliable it can be made to be. I have limited plow experience but my father has plenty and can easily show me the ropes. Once i fulfill my post requirements ill be in touch. Thank you.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Where are you on Longs Island?


----------



## jturbo86 (Sep 25, 2014)

Port Jeff, But im no stranger to traveling for work. I mainly work in queens and long island city for my regular job.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok - no worried - you need 10 posts I was told and be a member for 10 days - shoot me a Private Message when you can...good luck.


----------



## jturbo86 (Sep 25, 2014)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137977&stc=1&d=1414009064

Here is the list of requirements directly from the Town of Brookhaven Highway Dept. website. I believe they pay $55 an hour for a truck with no sander. If you have a sander it's about $63

I have no idea how they schedule you. Give them a call or stop down and they'll help you out.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137978&stc=1&d=1414009232


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

From what I gather plow insurance if you are doing roads is a HUGE premium, since the exposure is pretty high.

I could be wrong but my insurance agent always asks if Im doing municipal roads because that's a whole other policy and more expensive...


----------

